# Meet the boys and help me name them!!



## KaylaWinsett

My adorable pink eyed white standard boy 
Owned a PEW years ago and he was the most kissy little guy ever! So I couldn't resist owning another 









My sweet little black rex dumbo 
Who doesn't love little black rats?? 









My handsome little Russian blue rex dumbo boy  
(Have always wanted a Russian blue rex dumbo so I jumped at the chance to own him!!)

We currently have 4 dogs
Mckenzie
Jasper
Sancho
Tequila

We will be picking up our three boys March 11th 
Help me name them!!! 
I will be forever grateful lol


----------



## Munchies

Larry, Curly, and Moe?  

They're so tiny!! Congratulations on the new babies!! ;D;D;D


----------



## Hedgian

((If you were a homestuck I would totally say John, Karkat, and Dave but hey I don't think you are xD but of course you can still use them if you like them))

1st: Orion, Devon, Dante
2nd: Jet, Obsidian, Bandit, 
3rd: Petree, Felix, Remy

The last one looks a bit too dark to be a russian blue but maybe his colors will get lighter when he's older? I dunno.


----------



## KaylaWinsett

Oh I love the name Remy!!!

And he's definitely gonna be a grey shade, so that should mean he's Russian blue? American blue is the light light shade of grey.


----------



## KaylaWinsett

2 of 3 names decided

Loki
Remy

Need one more FOUR letter name  my theme


----------



## Smarion0006

Cory?I am no good with names lol. I love the two you picked though!


----------



## KaylaWinsett

Hmmm maybe! 

And thank you 

My husband has been stuck on Loki for a pet name for months now xD

Remy is just adorable! So it stays

That last one is hard though!!


----------



## Hedgian

Jace, Thor, Odin, Xavy, Alex, Alec, Jack


----------



## Dan203

I prefer names with an eeee sound at the end. We have one we officially named Templeton but we call him Tempy, we have Buddy, we have Zeek who we call Zeeky and we have Nibbler. I was calling Nibbler Nibbly for a while, but my wife complained so I stopped. 

Since two are rex you should call one of them Curly.


----------



## Hedgian

here are a lot of four letter names: http://www.babynames1000.com/four-letter/


----------



## abratforarat

Rexy, Rook, Rick, Rono, Litty, Lint, Shug (short for Sugar), Reno, Zozo, Zoom, Loony, Loon, Funny, Ark, Arky, Army, Blue, Blueboy, Roan, Roany, Roman, Russy, Rusty, Clark, Delli, Luna (it can sometimes be a boy name), Conch.

You can name him for something he likes, is good at, or for looks. Or personality. 

Dust, Bluedust, Dusty, Dono, Honu.


----------



## kksrats

Yup, he's definitely blue. I've never seen a blue pup that dark though, they usually start out a lot lighter; could be the lighting though. I look forward to seeing more pics as they grow!


----------



## KaylaWinsett

I'm thinking it is the lighting his baby pics look a tad bit lighter


----------



## KaylaWinsett

Blue boy is the 4th one from the left
Black boy is the 6th


----------



## KaylaWinsett

Sad update...

My little Russian blue boy passed away  
Momma rattie quit producing milk and it was sadly not caught til it was to late  so heartbroken


----------



## KaylaWinsett

New pics of Remy and Loki














I'm telling y'all there's something special about this little guy!! I love him already so much! Can't wait to go get him!!

And my sweet Loki


----------



## Smarion0006

Sorry your baby passed away


----------



## KaylaWinsett

Thank you <3 I hate it so much but the breeder did everything possible to try and save him


----------

